# AMD zeigt Referenzdesign der lange verschobenen Radeon HD7990 Update: Tatsächlich Tahiti XT (2) Chips



## Skysnake (27. März 2013)

*AMD zeigt Referenzdesign der lange verschobenen Radeon HD7990 Update: Tatsächlich Tahiti XT (2) Chips*

Nachdem AMD zwar bereits 2012 die AMD Radeon HD 7990 mit "soon" angekündigt hatte, und sogar schon Ende 2011 von Plänen zu einer Dual-GPU namens "New Zealand" sprach, gibt es nun endlich Neuigkeiten von AMD. Bis heute gab es ja nur die inoffiziellen Versionen einige Boardpartner, wie die ASUS ARES II, PowerColor mit der HD7990 Devil 13, oder Club3D mit ihrer Version der HD7990. 

Wie HardwareLuxx soeben berichtet, hat AMD auf der GDC 2013 das Referenzdesign der Radeon HD 7990 präsentiert, wobei es nur zum Kühler nähere Informationen gibt. Das Dual-Slot-Design verfügt, für ein Referenzdesign ungewöhnlich, über drei 90mm Axial-Lüfter. Der Kühlkörper an sich bedeckt natürlich die beiden GPUs, darüber hinaus aber auch die Speicherchips und VRMs. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Soweit so gut mit dem Bericht von HardwareLuxx, die ansonsten keine weiteren Informationen parat haben. Wer sich allerdings mit AMDs hauseigenem Fusion Developer Summit, oder AMDs FirePro Serie beschäftigt, der wird die Karte ziemlich schnell wiedererkennen. Handelt es sich hier doch anscheinend um eine leicht überarbeitete FirePro S10000, die schon länger verfügbar ist.



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Quelle:AMD FirePro

Ich denke die Ähnlichkeit ist nicht zu übersehen.

Und hier die Bilder vom FDS 2012, auch hier ist die Ähnlichkeit zumindest des Kühlers überdeutlich.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Quelle: More photos of AMD FirePro W9000 dual-GPU card



Es ist also schwer davon aus zu gehen, dass es sich beim Referenzdesign der Radeon HD 7990 höchstens um einen Refresh der FirePro S10000 handelt. Es erscheint daher auch stimmig, deren Leistungsdaten als Ausgangspunkt zu nehmen. Niedriger takten wird man die HD 7990 wohl kaum. Man kann daher von folgenden Werten ausgehen:



3 oder 6 GB GDDR5
2x 384-Bit Interface
2x Tahiti LE oder Tahiti XT (2)
>=240 GB/s pro GPU, also >= 5GHz RAM-Takt
PCI-E 3.0 x16
>=825MHz GPU-Takt
Am Wahrscheinlichsten ist wohl, das man bei der HD 7990 auf Tahiti XT 2 Chips setzt, da in diesem Bereich ein Verbrauch von >225W deutlich einfacher an den Mann zu bringen ist als im Serverbereich, wo einfach die gesamte Infrastruktur meist auf maximal 225W ausgelegt ist.

Update:
Wie vermutet, handelt es sich laut Heise tatsächlich um Tahiti XT (2) Chips, also 2048 Streaming Prozessoren pro GPU.
GDC: AMDs Grafikkarten-Serie für Cloud-Spiele | heise online

Update2:
Das Video im Heise-Artikel ist wirklich sehr zu empfehlen. Hierbei handelt es sich wohl um das von AMD vor einiger Zeit gezeigte Video zu einer neuen Demo. Leider finde ich den entsprechenden PCGH Artikel trotz intensiver Suche nicht.

Update3:
Ich habe den Bericht von PCGH doch noch gefunden. Es sind allerdings Bilder und kein Video: AMD zeigt Screenshots von "super coolem Projekt"

Hier noch ein Bild aus dem Video von Heise:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Spoiler



und hier zum Vergleich das Bild aus dem PCGH Artikel. Erkennt da noch jemand übereinstimmungen? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es handelt sich bei dem "super coolen" und "super geheimen" Projekt also um ein Projekt mit Crytek.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bulldozer (27. März 2013)

*AW: AMD zeigt Referenzdesign der lange verschobenen Radeon HD7990*

Eigenartige Entscheidung eine offizielle 7990 jetzt noch rauszubringen wo doch die nächste Gen so kurz bevor steht.. ein Jahr zu spät würde ich sagen.


----------



## matty2580 (27. März 2013)

*AW: AMD zeigt Referenzdesign der lange verschobenen Radeon HD7990 Update: Tatsächlich Tahiti XT (2) Chips*

Kurz bevor? Bis Q4 2013 ist ja noch etwas Zeit.
Im Extremfall kann das auch irgendwann im Dezember als Paperlaunch sein, und die ersten Karten gibt es erst Anfang 2014.
http://www.3dcenter.org/news/amd-begruendet-die-verschiebung-der-radeon-hd-8000-serie

btt: Der Kühler gefällt mir sehr gut. Hoffentlich arbeitet AMD an dem Mikroruckler-Problem weiter, damit Crossfire endlich eine echte Alternative wird.


----------



## Skysnake (27. März 2013)

*AW: AMD zeigt Referenzdesign der lange verschobenen Radeon HD7990 Update: Tatsächlich Tahiti XT (2) Chips*

Wir werden sehen, wann es die Karten gibt


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (27. März 2013)

*AW: AMD zeigt Referenzdesign der lange verschobenen Radeon HD7990 Update: Tatsächlich Tahiti XT (2) Chips*

Das Referenz-Design gefällt mir ausnahmsweise 
Bin mal gespannt, ob diese dann Vorteile gegenüber den HD 7990 hat, die schon auf dem Markt sind. Vielleicht haben sie ja was gegen die Mikroruckler  - zumindest wünsche ich es AMD


----------



## M4xw0lf (27. März 2013)

*AW: AMD zeigt Referenzdesign der lange verschobenen Radeon HD7990 Update: Tatsächlich Tahiti XT (2) Chips*

Das coole geheime Projekt scheint also eine Techdemo mit Cryengine zu sein. In der Ruby einen grünlichen Roboterklotz verprügelt. Grün, groß, Titan? ^^


----------



## krutoistudent (27. März 2013)

*AW: AMD zeigt Referenzdesign der lange verschobenen Radeon HD7990 Update: Tatsächlich Tahiti XT (2) Chips*

sieht geil aus, auch wenn mich 2 chip karten garnicht jucken


----------



## Locuza (27. März 2013)

*AW: AMD zeigt Referenzdesign der lange verschobenen Radeon HD7990 Update: Tatsächlich Tahiti XT (2) Chips*



matty2580 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich arbeitet AMD an dem Mikroruckler-Problem weiter, damit Crossfire endlich eine echte Alternative wird.


 Im Juli kommt ein neuer Catalyst Treiber, der die MR-Problematik etwas anpacken wird. 
Da bekommt man sogar als User einen Regler, wo man sich zwischen Latenz und flüssiger Ausgabe entscheiden darf.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (27. März 2013)

*AW: AMD zeigt Referenzdesign der lange verschobenen Radeon HD7990 Update: Tatsächlich Tahiti XT (2) Chips*



matty2580 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich arbeitet AMD an dem Mikroruckler-Problem weiter, damit Crossfire endlich eine echte Alternative wird.


 


s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w schrieb:


> Vielleicht haben sie ja was gegen die Mikroruckler


Mikroruckler? Was sind Mikroruckler? 
Crossfire Microstutter – Afterburner vs Radeon Pro | RadeonPro - AMD Radeon
Tweaktool "Radeon Pro": Mit Frameraten-Limitierung gegen die Mikroruckler-Problematik bei AMD? | 3DCenter.org
Sieg gegen Mikroruckler mit Crossfire? AMD unterstützt offiziell Radeon Pro
Vsync Adaptive vs Dynamic Nvidia vs AMD Radeonpro - XCFClan
AMD/ATI - RadeonPro schaltet Mikroruckler aus [Archiv] - 3DCenter Forum
Spielst Du schon, oder mikroruckelst Du noch?


----------



## Deimos (27. März 2013)

*AW: AMD zeigt Referenzdesign der lange verschobenen Radeon HD7990 Update: Tatsächlich Tahiti XT (2) Chips*



matty2580 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich arbeitet AMD an dem Mikroruckler-Problem weiter, damit Crossfire endlich eine echte Alternative wird.


Nix persönliches, aber ich kanns langsam nicht mehr hören. Wer sich ein M-GPU-Setup antut, sollte auch in der Lage sein, ein Programm zu starten, um besagte MR zu eliminieren.

Natürlich wäre eine out of the box funktionierende Config cool, aber das funktioniert weder bei SLI noch bei CF.
Damit muss man halt leben; ist (für mich) auch etwas, was mir grossen Spass macht. 



Locuza schrieb:


> Im Juli kommt ein neuer Catalyst Treiber, der die MR-Problematik etwas anpacken wird.
> Da bekommt man sogar als User einen Regler, wo man sich zwischen Latenz und flüssiger Ausgabe entscheiden darf.


Tönt gut! Woher hast du die Info?


----------



## Locuza (27. März 2013)

*AW: AMD zeigt Referenzdesign der lange verschobenen Radeon HD7990 Update: Tatsächlich Tahiti XT (2) Chips*



Deimos schrieb:


> Tönt gut! Woher hast du die Info?


AnandTech | AMD Comments on GPU Stuttering, Offers Driver Roadmap & Perspective on Benchmarking

Das ist ein ganzer Bericht zu den Latenzen, Frame-Intervallen etc.


----------



## M4xw0lf (27. März 2013)

*AW: AMD zeigt Referenzdesign der lange verschobenen Radeon HD7990 Update: Tatsächlich Tahiti XT (2) Chips*

Ich hab schon mal reingeschaut - dann musste ich mich wieder meiner Masterarbeit widmen


----------



## Voodoo2 (27. März 2013)

*AW: AMD zeigt Referenzdesign der lange verschobenen Radeon HD7990 Update: Tatsächlich Tahiti XT (2) Chips*

wie schaut es mit der perfomance aus ?

würde sie ne titan um hauen


----------



## M4xw0lf (27. März 2013)

*AW: AMD zeigt Referenzdesign der lange verschobenen Radeon HD7990 Update: Tatsächlich Tahiti XT (2) Chips*

Nuja, wird halt in etwa so schnell wie ne GTX690, bzw leicht schneller. Aber Multi GPU und Single GPU sind zwei verschiedene Paar Schuhe.


----------



## godfather22 (27. März 2013)

*AW: AMD zeigt Referenzdesign der lange verschobenen Radeon HD7990 Update: Tatsächlich Tahiti XT (2) Chips*



Voodoo2 schrieb:


> wie schaut es mit der perfomance aus ?
> 
> würde sie ne titan um hauen


 
Locker 
2 7970er sind ja auch schneller als ne gtx690 also warum sollte eine 7990 langsamer sein, den Takt jetzt mal außen vor gelassen.


----------



## Tiz92 (28. März 2013)

*AW: AMD zeigt Referenzdesign der lange verschobenen Radeon HD7990 Update: Tatsächlich Tahiti XT (2) Chips*

Sie wird sicher die schnellste Graka, aber eben wegen der 2 GPUs und um die 1000 kosten. Auf jeden Fall ist sie echt spät da, denn ich hoffe AMD bringt noch vor Weihnachten die echten HD89xx .


----------



## Skysnake (28. März 2013)

*AW: AMD zeigt Referenzdesign der lange verschobenen Radeon HD7990 Update: Tatsächlich Tahiti XT (2) Chips*

Warum sollte Sie um die 1000€ kosten?  Es gibt keinen aber wirklich absolut keinen Grund, warum die Karte teurer als 2 einzelne HD7970 sein sollte. Es handelt sich ja um ein 0815 Refdesign, und nicht um Spezialanfertigungen wie bei der Devil13 und der AresII.

Etwa nur weil nVidia total überzogene Preise aktuell verlangt?


----------



## instagib (28. März 2013)

*AW: AMD zeigt Referenzdesign der lange verschobenen Radeon HD7990 Update: Tatsächlich Tahiti XT (2) Chips*

Mal schaun wie es mit den Mikroruckler aussieht - Wenn das so übel wird wie bei der 6990 dann wäre die 7990 total sinnlos.

NVIDIA GTX TITAN vs. SLI & Crossfire - Page 10

Ich warte lieber auf die Titan "light" die ich mir garantiert Anfang 2014 zulegen werde.



> Etwa nur weil nVidia total überzogene Preise aktuell verlangt?



Das ist  ein anhaltender Mythos aus der Steinzeit.

Mit den 314.22 WHQL ist eine 650Ti Boost deutlich schneller als eine 7850 - Eine GTX660 marginal schneller (2%) als eine 7870 und eine GTX670 marginal (1%) schneller als eine 7970. 
Wo ist denn da nun Nvidia teurer bitte?
Nur weil paar Ahnungslose Spiele mit alten Treibern testen und die Gesamtwertung nicht aktualisieren. Quasi keinen ReBench mit den alten Karten durchführen.
In Tomb Raider, Bioshock, Crysis 3, Skyrim, BF3 usw. usf. wurde die Leistung mit dem 314.22 WHQL um 10-70% verbessert.
Selbst AMDs TressFX läuft nun auf Nvidia Karten besser als bei AMD. 

Die Titan und GTX690 ist für Enthusiasten und beide Karten haben ihre Vorteile.
Die GTX690 hat in vielen Spielen wesentlich höhere min. FPS als herkömmliche SLI/CF Systeme und die Titan ist eine Single GPU Karte ohne qualitativen Kompromissen in der Bild-Wiedergabequalität.


----------



## Skysnake (28. März 2013)

*AW: AMD zeigt Referenzdesign der lange verschobenen Radeon HD7990 Update: Tatsächlich Tahiti XT (2) Chips*

Fangen wir jetzt wieder mit dem die GTX670 ist so schnell wie die normale HD7970 Spaß an? Die GTX670 ist langsamer, und die GTX680 minimal schneller als die HD7970, Sie liegt aber näher an der 680 als an der 670.

Wenn du das Gegenteil behauptest, dann bring bitte Qullen für deine Aussage.

Und bevor du meckerst, das ich es nicht machen würde hier:
Test: Nvidia GeForce GTX Titan (Seite 8) - ComputerBase
Den von PCGH finde ich leider aktuell nicht... Die 7970 liegt näher an der 680 als an der 670er, und je fordernder die Einstellungen werden, desto mehr, insbesondere bei höheren Auflösungen zieht die 7970 vorbei.

So und jetzt schauen wir uns mal die Preise an:
billigste GTX670: 319,90€ (Refdesign)
billigste GTX680: 399,89€ (Refdesign)
billigste HD7970: 322,26€ (Customdesign) 
billigste HD7970 GHz: 354,89€ (Customdesign)

Was wolltest du sagen?

Man muss dabei aber sogar noch erwähnen, dass die GTX6x0 im März nochmals etwas nachgegeben hat, und die HD7970 sogar im Preis wieder angezogen ist.

Was wir bis jetzt aber komplett unter den Tisch haben fallen lassen ist das NeverSettle Bundle. Wenn man das noch mit rein zählt, dann ist aktuell einfach gar keine nVidia preislich attraktiv, obwohl sich die Preise angeglichen haben.


----------



## Threshold (28. März 2013)

*AW: AMD zeigt Referenzdesign der lange verschobenen Radeon HD7990 Update: Tatsächlich Tahiti XT (2) Chips*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Etwa nur weil nVidia total überzogene Preise aktuell verlangt?


 
Genau deshalb.
Wieso sollte AMD für eine Karte die mit aller Wahrscheinlichkeit schneller sein wird als eine GTX 690 weniger Geld verlangen als Nvidia für die GTX 690?


----------



## Skysnake (28. März 2013)

*AW: AMD zeigt Referenzdesign der lange verschobenen Radeon HD7990 Update: Tatsächlich Tahiti XT (2) Chips*

Weil Sie Karten verkaufen wollen 

Die Kiritk bzgl dem späten Release stimmt nämlich, auch wenn dieses Jahr wohl nichts mehr kommt, oder eben erst sehr spät. Man muss die Leute zum Kauf annimieren.


----------



## Cook2211 (28. März 2013)

Ich bin auf jeden Fall sehr gespannt auf die Karte, speziell was die Lautstärke angeht.


----------



## XE85 (28. März 2013)

*AW: AMD zeigt Referenzdesign der lange verschobenen Radeon HD7990 Update: Tatsächlich Tahiti XT (2) Chips*



Locuza schrieb:


> ...wo man sich zwischen Latenz und flüssiger Ausgabe entscheiden darf.



Was aber mehr eine Wahl zwischen Pest und Cholera ist ... Entweder hat man das eine oder andere, in der Mitte wird man von beidem ein bisschen was haben. Auch nicht das gelbe vom Ei. Sinnvollerweise müsste man (versuchen) beides reduzieren, Inputlag und MR.


----------



## Locuza (28. März 2013)

*AW: AMD zeigt Referenzdesign der lange verschobenen Radeon HD7990 Update: Tatsächlich Tahiti XT (2) Chips*

Natürlich, aber das ist so ähnlich wie mit dem AF. 
Entweder weich gespült und ruhig oder knack scharf und flimmerig. (Ich weiß, wenn man gut ist, schafft man auch beides zu vereinen.) 

Das Application- und Windows-Level kann AMD nicht beeinflussen und MS wird auch Grenzen bei der Optimierung haben. 
Aber die 690 sollte MR produzieren, die unter der Wahrnehmungsschwelle der meisten Menschen liegt.
Wenn das Niveau erreicht wird, dann sollte man fein raus sein.


----------



## XE85 (28. März 2013)

*AW: AMD zeigt Referenzdesign der lange verschobenen Radeon HD7990 Update: Tatsächlich Tahiti XT (2) Chips*



Locuza schrieb:


> (Ich weiß, wenn man gut ist, schafft man auch beides zu vereinen.)



Klar, das Problem ist halt das dies dann in der Regel (wie beim Framelimiter zB.) Balkenlänge kostet und Balkenlänge ist fürs Marketing das um und auf und steht klar über dem spielgefühlt - sieht man ja ganz deutlich bei dem APU + dezitierte GPU Crossfire - für die Praxis völlig ungeeignet, aber das Marketing kann halt einen doppelt so langen Balken präsentieren.


----------



## Ultramarinrot (28. März 2013)

*AW: AMD zeigt Referenzdesign der lange verschobenen Radeon HD7990 Update: Tatsächlich Tahiti XT (2) Chips*



Threshold schrieb:


> Genau deshalb.
> Wieso sollte AMD für eine Karte die mit aller Wahrscheinlichkeit schneller sein wird als eine GTX 690 weniger Geld verlangen als Nvidia für die GTX 690?


 
PR

Ist zwar nicht unbedingt wahrscheinlich aber es wäre sooo gut, wenn das Ding schneller ist als eine Titan und eine 690 während sie 30% günstiger ist.   
Ich glaube das würde für massig Wirbel sorgen.

Schauen wir mal, schneller wird sie auf jeden Fall.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (28. März 2013)

*AW: AMD zeigt Referenzdesign der lange verschobenen Radeon HD7990 Update: Tatsächlich Tahiti XT (2) Chips*

Ich bin schon gespannt, ob AMD beim Mikroruckeln noch besser als die GTX690 darsteht.


----------



## stolle80 (28. März 2013)

*AW: AMD zeigt Referenzdesign der lange verschobenen Radeon HD7990 Update: Tatsächlich Tahiti XT (2) Chips*

MultiGPU ist für Spieler ungeeignet.


----------



## Cook2211 (29. März 2013)

stolle80 schrieb:


> MultiGPU ist für Spieler ungeeignet.



 Guter Witz....


----------



## godfather22 (29. März 2013)

stolle80 schrieb:


> MultiGPU ist für Spieler ungeeignet.



Bullshit. Guck mal in meine Signatur. Was meinst du was ich damit mache? Mir im Winter warme Luft ins Gesicht blasen lassen?


----------



## coroc (29. März 2013)

*AW: AMD zeigt Referenzdesign der lange verschobenen Radeon HD7990 Update: Tatsächlich Tahiti XT (2) Chips*



godfather22 schrieb:


> Bullshit. Guck mal in meine Signatur. Was meinst du was ich damit mache? Mir im Winter warme Luft ins Gesicht blasen lassen?


 Klar. Was denn sonst? So ohne Heizung? 

Naja. Mal sehen was bei rumkommt, auch wenns für mich uninteressant ist, aber nur wegen mangelndem Geld


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (29. März 2013)

*AW: AMD zeigt Referenzdesign der lange verschobenen Radeon HD7990 Update: Tatsächlich Tahiti XT (2) Chips*

Die Kühlung sollte ja nicht allzu schlecht sein. Was mich aber am meisten interessiert, ist, ob die Karte die 690 in Sachen Leistung, Mikroruckler und Preis/Leistungsverhältnis schlägt.

Wie können auf der Karte überhaupt 2x Tahiti XT verbaut sein ? Die würden doch deutlich über 375 Watt ziehen ?


----------



## Skysnake (29. März 2013)

*AW: AMD zeigt Referenzdesign der lange verschobenen Radeon HD7990 Update: Tatsächlich Tahiti XT (2) Chips*

Niedrigerer Takt und eben deutlich gereifter Prozess und damit deutlich gesenkte Spannung. Du musst ja bedenken, dass viele Tahiti XT (1) schon mit unter 1.0V laufen bei 925 MHz. Da sparst du so 40-60W ein.


----------



## Unrockstar85 (29. März 2013)

*AW: AMD zeigt Referenzdesign der lange verschobenen Radeon HD7990 Update: Tatsächlich Tahiti XT (2) Chips*

Was ich nicht verstehe, wieso ist MR so ein Problem? Ich meine 3Dfx SLI hatte nie MR, und Nvidia hat ja bekanntlich die 3Dfx Jungs aufgekauft.. wo ist da das SLI Knowhow hin? Sonst stehe ich MultiGPU Systemen auch sehr Skeptisch gegenüber, und würde mir selber nie eins bauen, da meine Anforderungen andere sind, aber schön dass AMD endlich von diesem Radial Referenz Design wegkommt und gescheite Kühlung verbaut


----------



## Cook2211 (29. März 2013)

*AW: AMD zeigt Referenzdesign der lange verschobenen Radeon HD7990 Update: Tatsächlich Tahiti XT (2) Chips*

Das hat nichts mit know-how zu tun. Es liegt einzig an der Rendermethode, die AMD und NV verwenden. Bei AFR (Alternate Frame Rendering) rendern beide GPUs jeweils abwechselnd einen kompletten Frame. Da das Rendern allerdings je nachdem unterschiedlich lange dauert, entstehen unregelmäßige Frametimes, was man dann als leichtes Ruckeln wahrnimmt. AFR ist die Rendermethode, mit der man die höchste Framerate erreicht, hat aber halt das technisch bedingte Problem der Mikroruckler.

Hier mal ein interessanter Bericht darüber:

http://www.anandtech.com/show/6857/amd-stuttering-issues-driver-roadmap-fraps/6


----------



## Threshold (29. März 2013)

*AW: AMD zeigt Referenzdesign der lange verschobenen Radeon HD7990 Update: Tatsächlich Tahiti XT (2) Chips*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> AFR ist die Rendermethode, mit der man die höchste Framerate erreichthttp://www.anandtech.com/show/6857/amd-stuttering-issues-driver-roadmap-fraps/6


 
Und die maximale Framerate ist leider immer noch marketingmäßig unwahrscheinlich wichtig weil die Leute nur auf die Balken schauen wenn sie was kaufen wollen.


----------



## Cook2211 (29. März 2013)

*AW: AMD zeigt Referenzdesign der lange verschobenen Radeon HD7990 Update: Tatsächlich Tahiti XT (2) Chips*

Genau. Wenn ein MGPU System angenommen nur 20% schneller wäre als die Single-GPU, dann würde es wohl vermutlich keiner kaufen.


----------



## Threshold (29. März 2013)

*AW: AMD zeigt Referenzdesign der lange verschobenen Radeon HD7990 Update: Tatsächlich Tahiti XT (2) Chips*

Mir reichen 50% mehr Leistung und dafür den gleichen Frameverlauf wie bei einer Single GPU Karte. 
Wer meint noch mehr Leistung haben zu müssen kann sich 3 oder 4 GPUs einbauen die dann natürlich auch super harmonieren.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (29. März 2013)

*AW: AMD zeigt Referenzdesign der lange verschobenen Radeon HD7990 Update: Tatsächlich Tahiti XT (2) Chips*

Allerdings nutzen nicht so besonders viele Spiele 3-4 GPUs, der Performance-Gewinn ist also relativ klein - wenn überhaupt.


----------



## Threshold (29. März 2013)

*AW: AMD zeigt Referenzdesign der lange verschobenen Radeon HD7990 Update: Tatsächlich Tahiti XT (2) Chips*



Badewannenbehüter schrieb:


> Allerdings nutzen nicht so besonders viele Spiele 3-4 GPUs, der Performance-Gewinn ist also relativ klein - wenn überhaupt.


 
Du verstehst mich falsch.
Wenn die Frameraten so optimiert werden dass du pro GPU immer eine Steigerung um 50% hast bei eben gleichbleibendem Verlauf dann bringen 3 und 4GPUs sehr wohl was.
Das wäre eben meine Idee wie das sein könnte. Dass das nicht der Realtität entspricht weiß ich natürlich. Aber das liegt ja einzig daran dass die Hersteller an langen Balken interessiert sind weil die sich besser verkaufen.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (29. März 2013)

*AW: AMD zeigt Referenzdesign der lange verschobenen Radeon HD7990 Update: Tatsächlich Tahiti XT (2) Chips*

Achso, jetzt verstehe ich wie du das meinst 

--------------------------------------------------------



Skysnake schrieb:


> Niedrigerer Takt und eben deutlich gereifter Prozess und damit deutlich gesenkte Spannung. Du musst ja bedenken, dass viele Tahiti XT (1) schon mit unter 1.0V laufen bei 925 MHz. Da sparst du so 40-60W ein.


 
Okay, dann könnte das ja hinhauen.


----------



## NickScrewball (29. März 2013)

*AW: AMD zeigt Referenzdesign der lange verschobenen Radeon HD7990 Update: Tatsächlich Tahiti XT (2) Chips*



Threshold schrieb:


> Aber das liegt ja einzig daran dass die Hersteller an langen Balken interessiert sind weil die sich besser verkaufen.



Ich fürchte ernsthaft das das Problem auch ein anderes sein könnte:
Als Multi-GPU-Nutzer ist man wohl immer noch eher die Ausnahme im Spiele-Sektor. Wenn das programmieren der Treiber möglicherweise noch ein größerer Aufwand wird ist es schlicht und ergreifend nicht mehr rentabel...
Und daran denken Hersteller kommerziell genutzter Grafikchips nunmal zuerst, so ist es leider!

Wenn AMD allerdings weiter so stark bei den APU zulegt wäre an dieser Front vieleicht Besserung zu erwarten. Ob das allerdigs tatsächlich passiert steht in den Sternen!


----------



## Threshold (29. März 2013)

*AW: AMD zeigt Referenzdesign der lange verschobenen Radeon HD7990 Update: Tatsächlich Tahiti XT (2) Chips*

Würden die Hersteller die Treiber bzw. den Frameverlauf für Multi GPU optimieren laufen die Spiele auf Single GPU karten immer noch gut aber eben auch mit Multi GPU Lösungen.
Dadurch könnten die Hersteller aber mehr Multi GPU Lösungen verkaufen denn die meisten scheuen sich ja vor den Mikrorucklern.
Wären die dadurch weg würden die Hersteller langfristig mehr GPUs verkaufen.
Aber weil die Marketing Abteilung sagt dass die Balken brauchen und die User nur Balken im Kopf haben wird sich daran nichts ändern. Sehr schade.


----------



## M4xw0lf (29. März 2013)

*AW: AMD zeigt Referenzdesign der lange verschobenen Radeon HD7990 Update: Tatsächlich Tahiti XT (2) Chips*

AMD arbeitet ja an einem Treiber (ich vermute mal, dass das der HD7990-Launchtreiber wird), der einem die Möglichkeit geben soll, entweder maximale Framerate oder maximale Gleichmäßigkeit der Ausgabe zu bevorzugen. Damit bekommt man praktisch beides: Lange Balken, wenn man mit Benchmarks protzen will, fluffiges Spielgefühl, wenn man spielen will.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (29. März 2013)

*AW: AMD zeigt Referenzdesign der lange verschobenen Radeon HD7990 Update: Tatsächlich Tahiti XT (2) Chips*

Hoffentlich wird das auch so gut in die Tat umgesetzt


----------



## Overkee (29. März 2013)

*AW: AMD zeigt Referenzdesign der lange verschobenen Radeon HD7990 Update: Tatsächlich Tahiti XT (2) Chips*



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> AMD arbeitet ja an einem Treiber (ich vermute mal, dass das der HD7990-Launchtreiber wird), der einem die Möglichkeit geben soll, entweder maximale Framerate oder maximale Gleichmäßigkeit der Ausgabe zu bevorzugen. Damit bekommt man praktisch beides: Lange Balken, wenn man mit Benchmarks protzen will, fluffiges Spielgefühl, wenn man spielen will.



Wenn es wirklich so umgesetzt wird, würde ich persönlich zum ersten mal über den Kauf einer Grafikkarte mit zwei Chips nachdenken. Bisher erschien es für mich nie sinnvoll wegen den Mikrorucklern. Gut auch ohne Mikroruckler kann man den Sinn hinterfragen, aber nur wenn man damit plant in Full HD zu zocken. Darüber hinaus kann es durchaus Sinn machen. PCGH hat ja schon mal gezeigt, wie man in 4K Auflösung zockt


----------



## General Quicksilver (29. März 2013)

*AW: AMD zeigt Referenzdesign der lange verschobenen Radeon HD7990 Update: Tatsächlich Tahiti XT (2) Chips*

Ich finde das interessant, nur leider kommt die Karte wirklich ziemlich spät. (Leider hat Anfang dieses Jahres meine HD4870X2 beschlossen in Rente zu gehen und von da an gestreikt, hätte es damals die HD7990 als Referenzdesign schon gegeben wäre es wohl diese Karte als Nachfolger gewurden.) Ich persöhnlich finde Dual-GPU- Karten gut, aber das obliegt jedem selber. Mikroruckeln habe ich auch schon wargenommen, aber ich komme zumindest damit soweit klar, dass ich trotzdem freudebringend spielen kann, nur jeder ist da anders. Was aber bei der Anschaffung einer solchen Karte zu bedenken ist, dass diese eine enorm hohe Leistungsaufnahme besitzen wodurch hohe Temperaturen und / oder Lautstärke resultieren können. Eine Wasserkühlung wäre da für empfindliche Leute wohl angebracht (z.B.: in Form einer Stockkompaktwasserkühlung mit Trippleradiator), wobei mir die Lautstärke eher nicht so wichtig ist.
Ich vermute mal, das AMD bei der Referenz HD7990 ein ziemlich agressives Powertunelimit setzen wird um die Leistungsaufnahme auf die 375W bei relativ hohem Takt zu begrenzen. Wahrscheinlich wird es auch wieder eine Option auf ein OC-Bios geben, bei dem die Spezifikation der Stromanschlüsse (deutlich) überschritten wird, was ich nun nicht unbedingt als gut ansehe (die von der TUL corporation [Powercolor, Club3D, VTX3d] entwickelte Karte besitzt nicht grundlos 3 8polige Anschlüsse, ebenso die Ares2 von Asus, wobei eher besagtes Modell von TUL als vergleich herangezogen werden kann). Auf jedenfall ist es eine interessante Karte.


----------



## loltheripper (29. März 2013)

*AW: AMD zeigt Referenzdesign der lange verschobenen Radeon HD7990 Update: Tatsächlich Tahiti XT (2) Chips*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Warum sollte Sie um die 1000€ kosten?  Es gibt keinen aber wirklich absolut keinen Grund, warum die Karte teurer als 2 einzelne HD7970 sein sollte. Es handelt sich ja um ein 0815 Refdesign, und nicht um Spezialanfertigungen wie bei der Devil13 und der AresII.
> 
> Etwa nur weil nVidia total überzogene Preise aktuell verlangt?


 Mhhm... 2x 7970 = keine Kühlungsprobleme, kein Bottleneck wegen 2x PCIe Slots und bessere Unterstützung von anderen Kühlern. Aber der Preis einer 7990 ist absolut gerechtfertigt . Schade des sie nicht mehr so einen Kühler wie bei den 6990s verwenden, mit denen konnte man wenigsten noch Staubsaugen.


----------



## Cook2211 (30. März 2013)

*AW: AMD zeigt Referenzdesign der lange verschobenen Radeon HD7990 Update: Tatsächlich Tahiti XT (2) Chips*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Warum sollte Sie um die 1000€ kosten?  Es gibt keinen aber wirklich absolut keinen Grund, warum die Karte teurer als 2 einzelne HD7970 sein sollte.



Warum sollte sie nicht? Es wird die (vermutlich) aktuell schnellste Graka der Welt werden. Da dürfte auch AMD sich einen Top-Modell-Zuschlag für fragen.
Ich gehe, wie in dem anderen Thread schon erwähnt, von einem Preis von mindestens 800 € aus. Denn AMD hat auch nix zu verschenken, auch wenn viele Leute das anscheinend glauben....



> Es handelt sich ja um ein 0815 Refdesign



0815 Ref.-Design Zeige mir mal ein Ref.-Design einer Gaming Karte der letzten Monate, das so aufwendig gestaltet ist und gleich mit drei Axial-Lüftern bestückt ist. Mir fällt da keines ein. Der Kühler ist alles andere als 0815.
Das ist ein Standard Ref.-Design:
http://pics.computerbase.de/3/8/6/7/7/1.jpg



> und nicht um Spezialanfertigungen wie bei der Devil13 und der AresII.



Das spielt eigentlich eine untergeordnete Rolle. Aftermarket-Kühler von anderen Herstellern, die auch nichts anderes als Sonderanfertigungen sind, fangen bei unter 50€ an. Der Grund warum Devil13 und AresII so teuer sind, sind also nicht die Kühler, sondern der schon von mir angesprochene Top-Modell-Zuschlag, den auch AMD mit Sicherheit erheben wird.



> Etwa nur weil nVidia total überzogene Preise aktuell verlangt?



Zum Beispiel, ja. warum sollte sich AMD das Geld dadurch gehen lassen. Wir reden hier ja nicht über eine Mainstream Gaming Karte zum günstigen Preis, sondern über das High-End Top-Modell, welches vornehmlich für Enthusiasten interessant ist, die halt meistens gewillt sind, für die letzten Prozentchen Leistung auch etwas mehr zu bezahlen.


----------



## NickScrewball (30. März 2013)

*AW: AMD zeigt Referenzdesign der lange verschobenen Radeon HD7990 Update: Tatsächlich Tahiti XT (2) Chips*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Wir reden hier ja nicht über eine Mainstream Gaming Karte zum günstigen Preis, sondern über das High-End Top-Modell, welches vornehmlich für Enthusiasten interessant ist, die halt meistens gewillt sind, für die letzten Prozentchen Leistung auch etwas mehr zu bezahlen.


 
An der Stelle hakte bis dato sicher auch der Treibersupport. Jetzt, nach dem offiziellen Release der Titan geht's wieder darum die schnellste Karte im Portfolio zu haben. 
Da geht's schon um die Reputation, und darum wer den längsten hat... (Balken natürlich  )


----------



## Skysnake (30. März 2013)

*AW: AMD zeigt Referenzdesign der lange verschobenen Radeon HD7990 Update: Tatsächlich Tahiti XT (2) Chips*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Das spielt eigentlich eine untergeordnete Rolle. Aftermarket-Kühler von anderen Herstellern, die auch nichts anderes als Sonderanfertigungen sind, fangen bei unter 50€ an. Der Grund warum Devil13 und AresII so teuer sind, sind also nicht die Kühler, sondern der schon von mir angesprochene Top-Modell-Zuschlag, den auch AMD mit Sicherheit erheben wird.
> 
> Zum Beispiel, ja. warum sollte sich AMD das Geld dadurch gehen lassen. Wir reden hier ja nicht über eine Mainstream Gaming Karte zum günstigen Preis, sondern über das High-End Top-Modell, welches vornehmlich für Enthusiasten interessant ist, die halt meistens gewillt sind, für die letzten Prozentchen Leistung auch etwas mehr zu bezahlen.


 Du vergisst dabei aber, das es sich eben um eine Dual-GPU Karte handelt, die eine sehr hohe Leistungsaufnahme haben wird, und auch lauter sein wird als der "Rivale" von nVidia. Auf der einen Seite ist das die GTX690, aber auch die GTX Titan. Du musst diese Nachteile also etwas durch einen günstigeren Preis ausgleichen. Zudem steht das Branding "nVidia" sehr sehr gut da. Das nimmt schon Apple-Züge an...

Du musst also ein sehr attraktiver Angebot machen. Zumal ja eben auch die Spielebundles bei den normalen 7970er dabei ist. Mehr als 700€ sollte man also nicht erwarten, ansonsten kann sich AMD die Karte direkt sparen. Viele meinen ja auch, dass die HD8k in den "Startlöchern" stehen würde. Die musst du also erstmal zum Kauf "überreden", obwohl man  die 8k/9k Serie mit C.I. wohl erst später sehen wird als viele denken...

AMD würde selbst mit 600€ und dem vollen Spielebundle wie bei 2 7970ern immer noch genug Geld machen, und nVidia richtig in die Suppe spucken. Ich würde daher von einem Preis von 600-700€ ausgehen. Die müssen einfach auch Stückzahlen absetzen, und die Produktion sollte inzwischen wirklich absolut gar kein Problem mehr sein.


----------



## Cook2211 (30. März 2013)

*AW: AMD zeigt Referenzdesign der lange verschobenen Radeon HD7990 Update: Tatsächlich Tahiti XT (2) Chips*

600-700 € halte ich für vollkommen unrealistisch, bei einem solchen Dual-GPU Boliden. NV hat's vorgemacht und die Leute kaufen trotzdem und AMD wird da nachziehen. Sie werden sich die schnellste Grafikkarte gut bezahlen lassen. Man sollte dabei auch nicht vergessen, dass AMD schon bei Einführung der HD7970 den Einführungspreis im Vergleich zum Vorgänger deutlich erhöht hatte (~350 zu ~450 € Straßenpreis). Und das wird jetzt auch bei der 7990 der Fall sein. Sie werden diese mit Sicherheit _nicht_ zum Preis des Vorgängers HD6990 einführen, der zum Release bei ca. 630 € lag.
Wie gesagt: AMD hat auch nichts zu verschenken.



Skysnake schrieb:


> Du vergisst dabei aber, das es sich eben um eine Dual-GPU Karte handelt, die eine sehr hohe Leistungsaufnahme haben wird, und auch lauter sein wird als der "Rivale" von nVidia.



Diese beiden Punkte sind letztlich relativ irrelevant, wenn es um die schnellste Graka geht.
Außerdem muss sich erst noch zeigen, wie laut oder leise die 7990 sein wird. Ich denke schon, dass der Kühler das Potenzial hat, die 7990 leise zu kühlen.


----------



## Verminaard (30. März 2013)

*AW: AMD zeigt Referenzdesign der lange verschobenen Radeon HD7990 Update: Tatsächlich Tahiti XT (2) Chips*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt: AMD hat auch nichts zu verschenken.


 
Sie tuns aber trotzdem oft genug, und mittlerweilen erwarten es die Leute.


----------



## Cook2211 (30. März 2013)

*AW: AMD zeigt Referenzdesign der lange verschobenen Radeon HD7990 Update: Tatsächlich Tahiti XT (2) Chips*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Sie tuns aber trotzdem oft genug, und mittlerweilen erwarten es die Leute.



Bei den CPUs ja, denn dort müssen sie es um überhaupt zu verkaufen. Bei den GPUs macht es den Anschein, ist aber teilweise eigentlich nicht wirklich der Fall. So liegen z.B. HD7970 und GTX670 sowohl was die Leistung angeht, als auch was den Preis betrifft, fast gleich auf. Einziges Plus bei AMD ist Never Settle. Aber auch nur dann, wenn man die Spiele nicht schon hat.
Und so eine aufwendige Karte wie die 7990 werden sie mMn mit Sicherheit nicht verschenken, sondern sie nach dem Vorbild der Konkurrenz mit einem ordentlichen Top-Modell Aufschlag verkaufen.

Aber wir werden sehen. Lassen wir uns überraschen.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (30. März 2013)

Ich glaube nicht dass die 690 großartig leiser ist. Immerhin hat sie nur einen Axial-Lüfter.


----------



## Multithread (30. März 2013)

*AW: AMD zeigt Referenzdesign der lange verschobenen Radeon HD7990 Update: Tatsächlich Tahiti XT (2) Chips*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Du vergisst dabei aber, das es sich eben um eine Dual-GPU Karte handelt, die eine sehr hohe Leistungsaufnahme haben wird, und auch lauter sein wird als der "Rivale" von nVidia. Auf der einen Seite ist das die GTX690, aber auch die GTX Titan. Du musst diese Nachteile also etwas durch einen günstigeren Preis ausgleichen.


 Dieses Lüfterdesign sollte man nicht unterschätzen, der Windforce X3 gehört zb zu einem der besten Custom Kühler. Was AMD da verbaut dürfte eine ähnliche Leistung hinlegen ohne extrem laut zu werden, wobei das noch von den Lüftern abhängt wie Laut das ganze wird.

Ich tippe aber ebenfalls auf so 700-800Euro die die Karte kosten wird, und damit durchaus noch sehr attraktiv wäre, zumindest in meinen Augen.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (30. März 2013)

Attraktiv ja, aber nur, wenn die Mikroruckler verringert werden. Ansonsten bleibt die 690 1. Wahl. So sehe ich das zumindest.


----------



## Multithread (30. März 2013)

*AW: AMD zeigt Referenzdesign der lange verschobenen Radeon HD7990 Update: Tatsächlich Tahiti XT (2) Chips*



Badewannenbehüter schrieb:


> Attraktiv ja, aber nur, wenn die Mikroruckler verringert werden. Ansonsten bleibt die 690 1. Wahl. So sehe ich das zumindest.


Darüber mache ich mir aktuell keine sorgen, AMD scheint da Treiber seitig auch noch was im Peto zu haben (eventuell sogar um NVidia in der HInsicht zu übertrumpfen) und bis dahin hilft Radeon pro gegen die Microruckler genausogut wie es der NVidia Inspector bei NVidia Karten kann.

Ausserdem gäbe es noch nen SSAA CF Modus, wobei ich dazu noch keinen brauchbaren Test im Netz gefunden habe.
Sowas hat NVidia zb. nicht.


----------



## Cook2211 (30. März 2013)

*AW: AMD zeigt Referenzdesign der lange verschobenen Radeon HD7990 Update: Tatsächlich Tahiti XT (2) Chips*



Multithread schrieb:


> Ausserdem gäbe es noch nen SSAA CFX Modus, wobei ich dazu noch keinen brauchbaren Test dazu gefunden habe.
> Sowas hat NVidia zb. nicht.


 
Und was konkret ist das?


----------



## Multithread (30. März 2013)

*AW: AMD zeigt Referenzdesign der lange verschobenen Radeon HD7990 Update: Tatsächlich Tahiti XT (2) Chips*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Und was konkret ist das?


 Soweit ich das System verstanden habe ist der Super-AA Modus von CF nichts weiter als wenn man SSAA einstellt, aber mit dem Unterschied das beide Grafikkarten gleichzeitig das Gleiche Bild berechnen, einfach um den SSAA flag wert verschoben und die Primärkarte rechnet am ende des Rendervorganges die beiden SSAA Bilder zusammen, das ermöglicht Downsampling Qualität ohne den grossen FPS Einbruch den eine Karte hat welche beide Bilder berechnen muss.

Aufgrund mangelnder Tests ist das aber eher Spekulation als wissen, vielleicht erbarmt sich ja einer der Redakteure und Testet das mal mit einem Dual CF und einem Quad CF gespann wie das so läuft


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (30. März 2013)

*AW: AMD zeigt Referenzdesign der lange verschobenen Radeon HD7990 Update: Tatsächlich Tahiti XT (2) Chips*

Ich habe mal kurz gegoogelt. Dieses "CFX" gibt es vor allem bei Gaming-Notebooks.

Das was du da so schreibst, hört sich aber ganz interessant an


----------



## Multithread (30. März 2013)

*AW: AMD zeigt Referenzdesign der lange verschobenen Radeon HD7990 Update: Tatsächlich Tahiti XT (2) Chips*

mein Fehler Ich minte CrossfireX und dachte das wird mit CFX abgekürtzt, naja, denken tut nur derjenige der es nicht weiss.
Werds gleich noch nacheditieren.

aber SuperAA bleibt dennoch ein Vorhandener CF modus.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (30. März 2013)

*AW: AMD zeigt Referenzdesign der lange verschobenen Radeon HD7990 Update: Tatsächlich Tahiti XT (2) Chips*

Oh 

Dass CrossFireX abgekürzt CFX heißt, wusste ich aber auch nicht


----------



## Multithread (30. März 2013)

*AW: AMD zeigt Referenzdesign der lange verschobenen Radeon HD7990 Update: Tatsächlich Tahiti XT (2) Chips*

ne, heisst es eben nicht
Das war ein Bock meinerseits.


----------

